# اريد معلومات حول شركت Petrojet فى مصر



## Ahmed shawki (15 يونيو 2007)

*انا مهندس ميكانيكا واريد الإلتحاق بشركت بتروجيت واريد اناعرف بعض المعلومات حول مدى قوة هذة الشركة ومرتباتها ومستقبلها 
فى انتظار ردودكم


مهندس احمد شوقى *


----------



## khalled (15 يونيو 2007)

شركة بتروجت من أفضل شركات المشروعات فى مجال البترول فى مصر وهى تعتبر من أكبر شركة مشروعات فى مجال البترول فى مصر اما من حيث الراتب فلا اعلم هل تعتبر من أعلى الرواتب أم لا ولكن على العموم عملك فى شركة مثل بتروجت على ما أظن سكسبك خبرة كبيرة بسبب طبيعة المشروعات التى توكل لهذه الشركة وتوجد شركات أخري فى مصر خاصة بمجال المشروعات فى مجال البترول مثل صن مصر وبترومنت

وييمكنك الإستفادة أكثر عن طريق مراسلة المجموعة البريدية التالية فقد يكون أحد أعضاءها من العاملين فى شركة بتروجت 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Arabs_petroleum


----------



## Ahmed shawki (16 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى فى الله وافى انتظار كل من له معلومات حول هذه الشركه


----------



## Ahmed shawki (16 يونيو 2007)

فى انتظار المزيد من الردود


----------



## daridy (12 أغسطس 2007)

قدم السى فى بتاعك يا بشمهندس بس بريد مسجل بعلم الوصول 
غير كدا ورقك مش هايوصل جوه
المهم وفى اقرب امتحان هايبعتوا لك ان شاء الله


----------



## thedefender (16 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا مهندس داريدى


----------



## eng_3mr84 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*شركه بتروجت*

www.petrojet.com.eg


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بالتوفيق بأذن الله


----------



## shokira (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*أنا أيضاً أريد ارسال السيرة الذاتية اليهم لكن موقعهم لا يعطى تلك الأمكانية ساعدونى من فضلكم*


----------



## emaf (10 نوفمبر 2009)

لازم تبعت السيرة الذاتية على المركز الرئيسى باسم مدير عام الشئون الادارية 
وبعد كد ه هيبعتولك ان شاء الله 
بس ابعت نسخة كاملة من ورقك والشهادات للى معاك
مرتبها فى البداية 1700 جنيه او ازيد قليلا بعد سنة يوصل 2200


----------



## mgallab (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## mgallab (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد معلومات عن مرتبات شركة بتروجيت


----------



## mgallab (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد معلومات عن مرتبات شركة النيل العامة لانشاء الطرق


----------



## mgallab (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد معلومات عن شركة حسن علام


----------



## plyer111 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*بالتوفيق بأذن الله*


----------



## eng\wael (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بتروجيت واقفة التعيينات على حد علمى


----------



## احمد2011 (27 أبريل 2010)

اريد نموذج امتحان نخصص اتصالات والكترونيات


----------

